# Progress but many different sources



## Montego (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey guys just wanted to throw this up. Progress from an eighteen week cut for my first show. 

Never had a steady source so I pieced together what I could locally. Hopefully one of the board sponsors sees this and can give a guy an idea of what to run and a steady place to order from.

Eighteen weeks out






Nine days out


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow lookin good dude.  What was the weight change?


----------



## Montego (Jul 6, 2014)

234 in before pic 205 in after. Show is Saturday!


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 6, 2014)

Night and day. Height?


----------



## Montego (Jul 7, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Night and day. Height?


Sadly six foot.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Jul 7, 2014)

Very impressive sir! As a person just starting out, this is inspiration!


----------



## Montego (Jul 11, 2014)

24 hours before pre judging. One more coat of tan to get and then touch up tomorrow morning.


----------



## psychowhite (Jul 11, 2014)

what gear you running?


----------



## Montego (Jul 11, 2014)

psychowhitekenny said:


> what gear you running?


Trt with Epi, tvar and sd

No injectables besides the 150mg per week of test. Never ran anything injectable but trt and a short blast of 500mg test for ten weeks thats it.


----------



## BigBoiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Impressive.


----------



## Montego (Jul 12, 2014)

Here are some pics 24 hours out from the show. And one from this morning about four hours before pre judging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Time to grow!


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2014)

Excellent job

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 1, 2014)

Montego said:


> Hey guys just wanted to throw this up. Progress from an eighteen week cut for my first show.
> 
> Never had a steady source so I pieced together what I could locally. Hopefully one of the board sponsors sees this and can give a guy an idea of what to run and a steady place to order from.
> 
> ...


Next time try sme preparation H ointment to r and tightenup the loein on your lower abbs and maybe lower back,wear a t- shirt to bed.


----------



## Montego (Aug 1, 2014)

Did the pre contest. Here is a pic four hours before pre judging


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 1, 2014)

Montego said:


> Did the pre contest. Here is a pic four hours before pre judging View attachment 54670



Lean man! Looking good


----------



## treyg55 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice change bro. Keep killin it man


----------



## NEVERSURRENDR (Sep 26, 2015)

Fantastic


----------

